
FBI claims infosec bloke made plane FLY SIDEWAYS - jchrisa
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/05/17/fbi_claims_infosec_bod_took_control_of_united_airlines_plane_midflight/
======
jchrisa
Tweet from the researcher
[https://twitter.com/sidragon1/status/599956499675287552](https://twitter.com/sidragon1/status/599956499675287552)

------
ColinWright
There are other sources of the same story - here are some.

This one has significant discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558615)

    
    
        Hacker told F.B.I. he made plane fly sideways
        (aptn.ca)
    

This one also has some discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9554841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9554841)

    
    
        Feds Say That Banned Researcher Commandeered a Plane
        (wired.com)
    

Other submissions, there may be more:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9560579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9560579)

    
    
        Computer expert hacked into plane and made it fly sideways, according to FBI
        (independent.co.uk)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9556690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9556690)

    
    
        Researcher may have adjusted airplane controls from in-flight entertainment-FBI
        (theverge.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558222)

    
    
        Security researcher claimed to hack, control plane in flight
        (engadget.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9560248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9560248)

    
    
        Hacker 'made plane climb' after taking control through in-flight system
        (telegraph.co.uk)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9557418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9557418)

    
    
        Security researcher hacks plane mid-flight
        (arstechnica.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9557796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9557796)

    
    
        FBI: researcher hacked plane in-flight, causing it to "climb"
        (securityaffairs.co)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9555669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9555669)

    
    
        Hacker told FBI he made plane fly sideways after cracking entertainment system
        (aptn.ca)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558411)

    
    
        Researcher hacks flight system of plane, making it climb
        (dailymail.co.uk)

